# Fort DeSoto 6/6



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

That's the game RK,
it's called fishing, not catching for a reason.

All those irritating pinfish you were messing with...
pinfish steaks work just as well as mullet steaks for reds.
and live pinfish works well also.
So you weren't actually out of bait, it was all around you.

                                     

Keep a small rod rigged with a split shot and a small gold bait hook.
Catch bait as you need it. Inshore or offshore, pinfish work great .

Bait choice question...frozen mullet or fresh pinfish?


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

> That's the game RK,
> it's called fishing, not catching for a reason.
> 
> All those irritating pinfish you were messing with...
> ...


Some pins were actually caught. On 2/0 circle hooks haha. We cut them up, too, and used them as well.


----------



## REELKEEN (Mar 24, 2009)

Nice red man!!!


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Nice.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

At least you had fun.  Those noises could have been the skunk trying to get in your boat. Good thing you scared it away.


----------

